# Weekly Competition 2013-44



## Mike Hughey (Oct 29, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R F2 U2 F' U2 F R' F U
*2. *R F' U' F' R F2 U R2 U
*3. *U' R2 U R' F R' F R U'
*4. *F2 U R' F2 U' R F2 U' R2
*5. *R' U F R2 F2 U R' F2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 F L2 U2 B D2 L2 B' R2 U2 F U' R U' B D' L' R' U2 R' B'
*2. *F R2 D2 F D2 F L2 F L2 D2 F2 D' L' B2 L B' F2 D' F D U
*3. *R2 D2 R2 F' L2 B R2 F D2 F2 L2 R' F R2 U' F' R2 B D U' R2
*4. *R2 D2 B F U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 F U B D F2 L' F2 L' D' L' F2
*5. *B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U' F' L B' F U B L' D2 F' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw D2 Uw2 U' R2 D Rw2 U R2 B' D B2 D' Fw' L2 R' Uw2 U' R2 Uw2 Rw' D2 Uw U Fw' F L2 R' Uw' L2 D2 R2 F2 Rw' R B R' D' L Rw2
*2. *L' U2 Fw D' Rw' B F2 D L2 Rw R Fw2 Rw' B D2 B2 F D Rw2 R Fw' D U2 F R Fw' Uw2 F2 Uw' U B U B2 L Rw R D2 L2 Rw' Fw'
*3. *Uw2 B' Fw' Rw2 F2 L Rw2 R' Fw2 F2 D Uw' F2 L2 F2 D2 Uw B2 D' B D2 Uw B Fw2 Uw2 Fw L Uw' R2 B' Fw2 Rw' R U' L D2 R B2 Fw2 Rw2
*4. *Rw' F' Uw2 R2 B' L' D' L' D' L2 Uw' U' B' Fw2 R' B' Uw' B Fw' R' F' L U F' U2 Fw2 R' B' L Rw B2 L2 Rw' U2 Fw U2 Fw' D' Uw2 F
*5. *Uw L D2 L2 R2 B2 Uw Fw' L2 B' L' Uw' Rw2 F R2 Uw2 U2 Fw' Rw Fw R2 B' D' Rw' D2 Uw U B' F R' D L' Fw2 F' Uw2 U Rw2 D L Uw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *B Lw2 Rw' F L' Uw' Rw' F' L Lw Fw' Uw Rw Bw' U L2 Lw2 Fw' D L Dw B F Uw2 F D' Dw2 Uw L' Lw2 F U Bw D Fw2 Uw2 Bw Fw2 Dw' Fw' Lw Rw R2 Dw Bw' F2 Rw2 B2 Bw Fw F L B Bw Fw' Lw' Bw2 Rw2 Dw Rw2
*2. *F2 L Lw Uw2 U Bw2 F Lw2 Dw' Fw2 F' Dw2 Uw' R' Fw U2 F2 Dw L D Dw U F2 L2 R2 Uw B2 L' R2 U' R U Rw Uw2 F' D' Fw Uw R' D' B2 Fw U2 L R' U L' F' Lw' Rw Bw2 F Uw2 B2 Bw2 U L2 D Dw U
*3. *L2 Uw2 Lw' D Bw' Lw2 Dw L U2 B Lw2 B' Dw Uw2 Fw2 Rw B' Dw2 U' Rw Fw' Uw2 Lw' D2 Uw B L2 Fw2 Lw' D' R' Dw' L2 D R' Bw2 L' Rw' Dw2 U Lw' R U B Dw2 Bw2 D2 Lw' U Bw2 F Uw F' R B Bw2 Fw2 Rw' Bw Fw
*4. *L F' R' U' Fw2 D L' B U F2 U2 Rw Dw' Fw2 Rw2 D R' B Fw Rw' F2 D Uw F' L2 F2 Lw Rw2 Dw' Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw' U2 Rw Bw L Bw L B' Bw Dw' Uw' B Uw Rw' Bw D' Uw' Rw R' Fw U' Bw2 Fw' D' Dw Uw2 R U'
*5. *Bw2 Fw2 F2 D' F2 U' L F2 L2 Lw' B U2 Rw' Dw' U' Bw2 Dw2 Fw Rw F R2 B' Lw U L Uw' L B' Bw' U2 Fw L Dw2 U B2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 Lw R B' Fw Dw' R Fw2 D2 Uw' U Bw' Uw' Fw L2 Rw B' Bw2 L Lw' Rw Fw F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F' 3U2 3R' 2R' U2 3F' 2F2 2U 3R2 2D' U2 3R 3U2 L 3F 2D 2L2 2R2 2F' L2 2L' 2F' L' 2L 3R 2F2 3R2 U2 L' B2 2B F 2U L' 2B2 2R' 2D 3U' U 2R2 D' 2L2 2D' 3F2 D' F D2 F 3U' L 3U' 3F' 2F2 3R' 2F' 3R 2F' 2D' L U2 3R2 3F2 R2 3F2 2L 3R' 2B F' 3U2 2R2
*2. *R2 D' 2L' U F' 2D' 2F2 D' 3F' 2F L' 2L R' B D' 2B F' 2U' U 2B 2L' U' B' L 3F2 2D L2 3F F' 3R D 2B2 2D' 2U2 2F 2L' 2U U' 2F2 2D2 2U2 3F' D' L2 B' D' 3R B' 2L U2 2L' U2 3R 2D' 3U2 3F' U' L 2L2 3R2 2R F' D 3F 3U2 2F2 L 3R 3U B2
*3. *R2 2D2 3U U 3F 2F D2 R2 B 2B2 2F2 2R2 2B2 3F' 2F' 3U 2F L' 2R 3U2 U R2 D' 2D' U2 R F2 L2 2D 2B2 F2 2D 2F F' L2 2L' R 2B2 U2 F' 2U' 2B2 L D2 2B' D2 3U2 L 2L 3R2 2R' R' 2F2 F 2U2 U' 2B' 3R D2 F' R2 F2 2D U 3R' 2U2 B 3F' 2U' 2L'
*4. *L' B2 2F F' D R' U' 3R' 2R' 2F F 2D 2L' U 3F F U' 3F2 U2 2R2 3U' 3R2 2R' U2 2F2 2U2 2L' 2R R' 2F' 3R' 2B' 2F' F 2L2 2U U' 2R2 R 3U 2R' 2D2 3U B' 2R2 3U L 2L 2U' L' B' 2F2 F' 3R F 2L 3R' B2 3F2 2L 3F2 2F' 2R 2D 2B 3F' 2L' 2R D 3F'
*5. *3F' U' L' 2F' U2 L' 3R2 2U 2F2 F' 3U2 B 3F U 2B L' 2L' 2R 2U 2F2 L 3F2 3U 2L2 U' 3R' 2U 2F F 2L2 U2 2B 2D' L' 3R 2R 3F2 L 2U' 2L R2 2D' 3U' F L2 2L 3F' F D' 2L 2R2 D 2D2 U' 3F' 3U F' 2L 3R 2D' 3F2 2R F' 3R2 D 3U2 R2 3U' 2R R

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B R 2F D 2D 3R' 2B 3R' 2R' 3B2 U L2 U2 3F F D2 R' 3D' 2L' F2 2L' R 3B' 3F' 2F' 2L 2B 3L' 2U' 2L2 D2 2U2 3R2 2R R2 2B' 3D2 3L' 3B' 2D2 3D' 3U2 2F F R D2 2F' 2D' 2U' L' 3F2 3D' F' 3L' 3R2 D 2D' R 3U B2 2L' 3D2 3U 2F' 3L 2U2 3L2 3F D 2D2 2U 2B' 3R R' 3U' U2 F 3U2 B2 2R 3F' 3U2 3L' 2B 3F L 2L' 2D2 F2 D' 3D2 3U 2R2 B2 F 2L2 B 3L 2F F'
*2. *3D B' 2F' 2D2 2U B L2 2L2 3F' 3L' 3D 2B2 3B' F2 2D' 3U U 3L 2R 2B' R' D' U 2F' 3D 2L' B 3R 3D2 F' 2L2 3L' R B' 2F' F' 2R2 2U' 3B2 3U 3R2 3U2 2U2 3L2 3D U' R' 3U2 B' 2D2 2R2 3B2 L 3U2 L' 3F' 3U' 3B' D' B2 3L' 2B 2U B2 3L 2F' 2U B' F 2D' 3D' 2L2 2D' 3U 3L2 U2 B 2U2 2F' L' R' 2U 2F' U2 2L 2D 3L 2D' 2B2 L2 2L' 2R B2 L' 2B' 2U 2F' 3U 3B2 2R'
*3. *2D 3B2 2U L2 3L2 2R 2D' 3F D2 U 3L2 3R' F D 2L2 2B' 3R2 3B' L2 3D 2U' 2B 3U 2L2 3L 2D' 3U 3R' 2B 2F 2D' F 2U R' 3B2 3F 2R' 2D' 3U' 2U' U2 3F2 3L2 F' D2 2D' 3U 3R' R2 D2 U 2L 3L B' 2B2 3F2 D B F2 2L' F' D' 2D U2 2B' 2U2 3F2 U2 2B2 2U' F' D2 2R D2 B D 2L2 3R 3F2 2U2 B2 3B 3L D' U2 2L2 2D' 3D2 3U' 2B 3F' 3R' 2B2 D' 2U2 2L2 3L 3U2 3L2 2R'
*4. *2B 3B' 3F2 2F F' R 2U L2 3L' 2R2 3D' 2U 2L 3U 2L 3D' 2F' R' F2 R U' 3L2 F 2U 3F2 L 3F 3D' 3U' 2B' D 3L U2 R 2U2 U L' B 3L2 F D2 R' D2 3D 2B 3R 3B 2D B' 2F' F L 3L' 2D B 3B' 3D2 2F2 2D2 2L' 3R D2 3F2 3D2 R 2U2 F L R2 2U 2F' D' 3L2 D 3R2 2U2 2F' 2D 2F L 3R2 2R 3B 2F' 3R2 B D2 U' 3B L' 3R' R' F' D B 3B 2F2 3D 3F2 3U'
*5. *F 2R' B 2B' 3F2 2F2 F' 2D' 2F U 3B F 3R2 B F2 2L' 2U2 F' 2L2 D2 2D2 2U2 3R' 2U' 3L2 2F L R 2B2 3B2 F' 2D 3U2 3B F' U2 2R D' 3R' 3D' 3B 3L 3F' 3D' 3L2 3R2 2D2 3D' 3B L2 3L' 3R2 D2 U F2 2D' 3D U' 3B 2R' 3B' 2F2 3L2 D' 3D 2B2 D 3D' L 3R' 3F2 L2 2D2 3U 2U2 2R' B R' U' 2B' 2F F2 3U' B 2F' L2 B 3F2 2F2 L' D2 2R' 3D' B 3F2 2F' F' 2U L 3L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R' U' R U' F R U2 R2
*2. *R U R' F' R2 F U2
*3. *F2 R U R2 F2 R' F R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B' R2 U2 B L2 F' D2 U2 B U2 R' U2 R2 F' R' U' B2 F' R'
*2. *D' L2 U2 D' L D B D' L2 D2 R' U2 D2 F2 U2 D2 R' B2 R'
*3. *L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 F2 U' R D2 U2 R' B' R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L F Rw R B2 Fw' R' B' U' B2 R2 B2 U2 L' B Fw F Rw' Fw2 F L' R2 U' Rw B Fw2 Rw U2 B' U2 F D2 R2 B Fw2 Rw2 R F D U
*2. *B' Uw' L U2 Fw' F' Rw' R' Fw2 F2 Uw2 U' R B2 Uw2 B L' B' D L2 Rw R Fw' D U2 L B D' Uw R' B Rw2 B2 Rw F2 L2 Uw Fw2 D Rw2
*3. *Rw' B Fw F2 Rw2 R Fw2 Uw U2 B' L F2 R2 U2 B' Fw' D Fw' R Fw2 L R U2 Fw Uw2 B R' F2 Rw' Uw' B L' Rw R2 F2 D Fw L Uw' Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw F2 Dw2 F2 U F U Fw Lw2 Bw' Rw D Uw U2 R2 B Uw L2 F D Bw2 Lw' Fw2 Uw' Bw2 D2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw' U2 Fw' U2 R' B' D2 Dw2 U' Bw' R D2 Dw Fw2 D' Bw Lw' Dw Uw' L R B L Rw2 Fw L D2 Fw2 U2 B2 Fw'
*2. *Bw Uw' L' Fw Rw2 U2 Bw2 L2 D' Fw2 L2 Fw D2 B' L2 Dw Rw Dw2 R2 B R' B Rw2 Dw Uw' U2 F Dw2 Bw Fw' Dw2 Fw F D' B' Lw' Rw Dw L D' B2 Fw F U Rw2 D' Dw' Bw2 Fw' Rw2 Bw2 U Rw2 Bw Fw U B2 L2 R2 Fw2
*3. *Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw L2 R2 B Bw2 Dw' F2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 Uw B' Dw2 L Lw D Bw' F Uw' R' Dw' L' Lw2 R' Fw' Rw2 F' Dw R' B Lw2 D2 Bw F2 L2 Lw' Fw2 Rw Uw2 L Uw' L' B2 Dw2 Lw' R2 U L Lw2 Dw2 Fw Lw' B2 F2 Rw Fw2 Lw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U2 3R' F D2 3R2 2F' L2 F 3U 2B2 2R2 2B2 F2 2L' 2B' L' F2 D' 2B2 F 3U 2B F2 D2 2F' 2D' 2U' L' 2L' 2R2 U' B2 F2 3U' 3F 2L 3R' 2U U' F2 2L' 2B2 U2 2B' 3R' U 2F 3U2 F2 2L' 3U L2 3U2 L' B' L 3R' B' 3R2 B2 2U B2 L2 2D' 3R2 3U 2B2 2L' 2B 3R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R R 3U 2U2 U' L2 3L D2 L' 2U' F' 3L' 3R 3B 2L2 3B F' D' 3D 3U' 3B 3F2 2F' D' 3F F 2D L U' B2 2D' B2 2L2 R U' 3R B2 2L2 D' 2L2 3L 2D2 2U2 U' L' 2R2 B2 U L' 2U' 3R' F' 2L' D 3R 2B2 3F2 3L2 2D' 3U 3F' 2D 3U' 3B' 3R2 2R2 2D2 2F 3U 3F F 3U2 2F' 3D2 3R' R' F' U' 2B 2F L' 3F2 2R' 2U2 2L2 B2 2D' 2F' D 2U' 3R' 2F2 2L2 3D2 2U 2B' 3R' 2D' 2U2 2R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U2 R2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 B' U2 B R F U R2 B2 L D2 R B U2
*2. *F2 D U2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 R2 F' L' U R D B2 U' F2 L2 B
*3. *B L U' F2 R' L2 B' D2 L F' U2 B' R2 B' L2 B U2 R2 B2 D2
*4. *U B2 R2 D' R2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U' R' U2 B' R' D2 R2 U B U2 F'
*5. *D L2 R2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D2 L B' U' R2 D' B U' B' U
*6. *L B2 L B2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R' D2 U R D L B L' R2 U' L U
*7. *U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 F U' R' U' L F' L'
*8. *U2 B R2 L F U' D' F L' F U2 F' R2 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2
*9. *F2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U B' L R2 U2 B2 F U' F L D
*10. *D' F' B2 L2 F R U L' F D F2 B2 U L2 U' R2 D F2 L2 B2
*11. *R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D U2 B2 U L2 U2 F' D B2 R2 U2 L' R' U L2 R'
*12. *U R2 F' L B L F2 B2 U' L D2 R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U' R2
*13. *U2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 F' L U' L2 B L' D F2 R D2
*14. *R' U L2 D B L B2 R D' R2 F D2 B2 R2 F D2 R2 F U2 B
*15. *U2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 D U2 B2 D' U' L' D' L' B2 U R2 F' U' L2 D
*16. *U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 U2 B' D R' F' U2 L B D2 R B2
*17. *F L2 D B2 D2 R2 L D' L2 B R D2 B2 U F2 U' F2 R2 D' B2
*18. *R2 B' D2 B R2 F' D2 B2 F' D2 F' R B L2 D F' U L' F' R2
*19. *D2 L F2 U2 L D2 L U2 R2 B2 D' U2 B' F' R' B2 U' F' L2 U
*20. *B' U2 B D2 F' L2 B D2 B' L2 F R F2 D' F R U2 R F2 R'
*21. *R2 D2 L2 R' F2 L D2 R B2 U2 R' D L' U L2 B' L' U' B U' L'
*22. *B' D2 U2 B' U2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U F' D B2 F' L'
*23. *R2 B' L2 B' R2 B D2 U2 L2 F R' D F U2 F' U' F2 L' U' B'
*24. *L2 D B2 L2 D L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 L U' F2 R' B' F R' F2 R' F2
*25. *U2 B' L' D' B2 U' B' D F B' R2 D2 B2 L2 F R2 B R2
*26. *F' U2 F2 L2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R' F L2 R2 F2 R2 D R' B2
*27. *L2 B2 L2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 B' U2 B' D F2 D B' U L B' D' R2
*28. *U B2 U' B2 F2 D B2 R2 U' L B' F D' F' L2 R' D' F2 L2 B'
*29. *U2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 U' B D' L' B2 D' R2 D U' L
*30. *B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' B' L' R' F D2 B2 L' D2 F' U2
*31. *R' U B L D2 F D' F D F2 L2 F D2 F' R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 B'
*32. *B2 U B2 D L2 F2 U R' F R B D2 R2 D R2 U' R
*33. *R2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' B F2 L' B L2 F' D' B R B
*34. *L2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 L' F2 R' F' D2 L R U F2
*35. *B D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 L B R2 F2 D' L B U L U
*36. *D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R' B2 L R D2 R2 B L2 R F' U2 R D' U' B2 L
*37. *D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 F D2 F D2 U' L' D' F2 R' D' F' D B2 R2
*38. *D L2 B' R' D' B' R' U' D' F' U2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 U' F2 U
*39. *R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D F R2 U2 R' D' F L B F' R'
*40. *R F' R L' F R F D2 F' D F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 L2 B2 D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 R' D L2 D2 U L' U2 F R2 B
*2. *U2 B2 D2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 B R2 B2 R B R2 B L U B' L2 U' F
*3. *D' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 L D' B' F2 U F L F2 L2 D
*4. *D R2 D2 R2 B2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 L2 B L2 F D' L B R' F L2 R2
*5. *U2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 U R2 F2 D' R2 B' D2 B2 R2 D L R B D' R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 D L' F R2 B2 D R2 F' U B' F
*2. *U F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 F U B F' D U R' U' B'
*3. *L B2 L D2 B' U L D' B R' D F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 D'
*4. *L2 F2 L U2 L2 D2 R U2 L' F2 D2 U R F U2 F2 L' R2 B' R2
*5. *F' L B' U' D' R F' U' R' D F2 D2 R L' D2 R U2 B2 R D2 L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U' L' U' R' D B U2 R2 U' B D2
*2. *R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F L2 F' L2 B2 D2 L F' R2 D B2 L2 B D2 R' F
*3. *D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 B' U2 L R' D B2 L B2 F'
*4. *F2 L2 U R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' U L D R2 D2 F2 L2 F R' D'
*5. *L2 B R2 B D2 B' L2 F R2 U2 F U L D2 B2 F U' B U R2 B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 R' U2 R U2 F D F2 U L' B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' R U' R U2 R F' U
*3. *U2 R2 F U2 B2 U2 B' L2 B L2 U2 R D' U' L' F2 R' U' F' L2 F2
*4. *D' Uw' B' Fw2 U' B2 F L2 R2 Fw2 Uw B2 Rw B2 Fw2 F Uw2 U2 Fw L Rw2 R Uw F' R2 Uw2 B Fw2 L2 D' U B D U R Fw2 Rw2 Fw' L2 Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 U F' R U' F2 U F'
*3. *U R' L' D2 L B U L' F2 B U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 R2
*4. *Fw2 R D' Uw' F2 Uw2 B D2 Fw U' Rw' R D Uw2 U' R2 U' B' Rw2 Fw F2 L' Rw R B' Rw2 D Fw F Rw2 R U Rw R' F' Uw' U Fw Rw Fw
*5. *R B Bw Fw2 Dw F' D' Dw Uw2 Lw2 Bw Uw R' D2 Bw2 Uw U B2 F Lw2 Uw2 Lw B' Uw' U F L D F2 Lw2 D2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw' U Lw R' Fw Dw' Lw Bw' Lw' Bw D' Rw Dw Lw' Uw U2 Bw Rw' Bw2 F D Lw2 B' U R' Dw2 L

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=5 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=4,d=-1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-2 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=-5 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=2 / UdUd u=1,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=1 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=6,d=2 / ddUU u=-1,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=3 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=-4 / dUdU u=2,d=2 / ddUU u=-3,d=2 / UdUd u=-5,d=1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-3 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=0 / dUdU u=6,d=-1 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=5,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-1 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B R U' B' R B' R' U l b u'
*2. *R L' B U R' L' U L' l' r u
*3. *U L B' L U L B L l r' u'
*4. *U R' B U R B' U L b
*5. *U B U' R B U' R B' U l' r b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3)
*2. *(0, -4) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, 2) / (0, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -2)
*3. *(0, 5) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 6) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-4, 4) / (-4, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U' L D' R L U R L U'
*2. *L U D R' D' U' R' L'
*3. *L' U D L' U' L U' L'
*4. *R L D L' R L U L' R'
*5. *U' D U D' R U' L U D' U'


----------



## Roman (Oct 29, 2013)

3x3 bld: DNF(1:04.77), *59.73*, DNF(1:36.84)
5x5 bld: *8:39.85*[3:40.78], DNF, DNF


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 31, 2013)

*Pyraminx:* 3.95, 3.66, 8.19, 5.38, 4.39 = 4.57
_If it's this cold at the competition I'll get a terrible average unless nice scrambles_

*Square-1:* 38.12, 28.45, 22.81, 50.69, 39.20 = 35.26
_Off PB average by 0.01  PB non-lucky single I think._


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Oct 31, 2013)

*2x2 : *5.87, 4.92, 6.86, (4.09), 7.03) = *5.88*
*3x3 : *(15.96), (19.15), 16.86, 16.24, 16.38 = *16.49*
*4x4 : *1:03.95, (59.26), 1:01.92, 1:00.03, (1:05.05) = *1:10.97*
*5x5 : *1:56.34, 2:01.96, (2:09.34), (1:46.30), 1:50.44 = *1:56.25*
*6x6 : *3:19.92, (3:45.37), 3:27.81, 3:21.53, (3:12.52) = *3:23.09*
*7x7 : *4:35.17, 4:42.13, 4:44.44, (4:34.93), (4:55.74) = *4:40.58*
*2x2 BLD :* DNF, 57.72, 42.42 = *42.42*
*2-4 relay : 1:34.17*
*2-5 relay : 3:37.84*
*OH :* 48.93, (47.43), 48.44, 49.58, (49.59) = *48.98*
*MTS : *1:03.00, 53.99, (48.86), 55.02, (1:05.24) = *57.34*
*Clock : *16.60, 17.74, (27.62), (15.01), 16.62 = *16.99*
*Megaminx : *1:38.69, 1:42.34, 1:45.49, (1:28.66), (1:48.03) = *1:42.17*
*Pyraminx : *6.73, 5.19, (3.90), (7.62), 6.54 = *6.15*
*Square-1 : *46.77, (58.88), 45.98, (35.72), 49.07 = *43.59*
*Skewb : *18.95, (13.70), (29.22), 24.48, 21.86 = *21.76*


----------



## Dene (Nov 2, 2013)

*3x3:* 14.52, 15.65, (16.45), (13.36), 14.77 = 14.98
*4x4:* 1:08.32, (1:09.92), 56.93, 1:04.18, (55.41) = 1:03.14
*5x5:* (1:48.37), 1:46.80, 1:44.23, 1:40.80, (1:34.31) = 1:43.94
*6x6:* 3:14.50, (3:07.49), (3:21.70), 3:18.53, 3:07.84 = 3:13.62
*7x7:* (4:46.88), 4:09.35, (3:59.83), 4:35.33, 4:14.18 = 4:19.62
*OH:* 29.01, (30.08), (28.04), 29.99, 28.36 = 29.12
*Megaminx:* (2:10.10), 1:55.19, (1:48.52), 2:03.51, 1:56.98 = 1:58.56
*Pyraminx:* (12.92), 9.83, (8.36), 9.83, 12.71 = 10.79
*Square-1:* 38.24, (1:42.23), 37.19, (28.69), 34.87 = 36.77

Well that was a little bit crazy... Started poorly as usual, but then 6x6 through to pyraminx went really well. Bombed square-1...

First ever sub4 7x7


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 3, 2013)

*3BLD:* 59.07, 1:14.27, 42.68 = *42.68*  (58.67 mo3)
*3x3:* 10.58, 10.75, (7.52), 9.83, (11.55) = *10.39*
*2x2:* 3.65, 3.17, 3.15, (2.82), (3.71) = *3.32*


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 4, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 10.70 (9.53) 10.07 10.59 (10.84) = *10.45*
*3x3x3*: 22.71 (28.06) 27.42 (20.55) 21.06 = *23.73* 
*4x4x4*: ... got lost.... = *2:46.34*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 5, 2013)

Results: congrats to Iggy, mycube and myself 

*2x2x2*(23)

 1.91 Kurainu17
 2.72 stevecho816
 3.10 BoBoGuy
 3.32 Tao Yu
 3.72 DanpHan
 3.92 yuxuibbs
 3.95 AndersB
 4.21 mycube
 4.22 riley
 4.38 sudarshan
 4.46 Iggy
 5.56 tdm
 5.58 qaz
 5.88 bacyril
 5.94 PaintKiller
 6.17 bh13
 6.45 SweetSolver
 6.91 Schmidt
 7.78 rj
 8.03 MasterROBO360
 10.45 MarcelP
 10.62 LostGent
 17.82 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(30)

 9.01 Lapinsavant
 9.01 riley
 9.65 stevecho816
 10.03 XTowncuber
 10.39 Tao Yu
 10.53 DanpHan
 10.84 BoBoGuy
 12.23 mycube
 12.41 Coolster01
 12.79 yuxuibbs
 13.43 sudarshan
 14.98 Dene
 15.52 Iggy
 16.29 bh13
 16.49 bacyril
 16.54 tdm
 17.47 qaz
 18.18 Mikel
 18.32 Perff
 18.43 MatejMuzatko
 18.79 PaintKiller
 18.90 Kenneth Svendson
 22.59 rj
 23.73 MarcelP
 24.00 Schmidt
 24.33 steven123505
 27.96 LostGent
 30.55 MasterROBO360
 31.47 ComputerGuy365
 36.20 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(16)

 41.93 stevecho816
 43.96 DanpHan
 44.57 XTowncuber
 48.04 riley
 49.37 mycube
 59.22 Iggy
 1:01.97 bacyril
 1:03.14 Dene
 1:06.07 yuxuibbs
 1:12.75 qaz
 1:17.65 bh13
 1:19.54 tdm
 1:37.56 Schmidt
 2:27.22 MatsBergsten
 2:46.34 MarcelP
 2:48.95 LostGent
*5x5x5*(9)

 1:18.15 Lapinsavant
 1:32.73 mycube
 1:41.49 riley
 1:43.94 Dene
 1:56.25 bacyril
 2:05.39 qaz
 2:18.03 yuxuibbs
 3:57.45 Schmidt
 4:57.30 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 3:03.05 mycube
 3:13.62 Dene
 3:23.09 bacyril
 4:20.39 qaz
 9:52.33 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:14.07 mycube
 4:19.62 Dene
 4:40.58 bacyril
 5:57.31 qaz
17:43.43 MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(14)

 16.34 stevecho816
 18.29 yuxuibbs
 21.49 AndersB
 21.91 riley
 22.37 mycube
 22.44 BoBoGuy
 24.85 sudarshan
 29.12 Dene
 29.50 Iggy
 40.12 Kenneth Svendson
 44.01 qaz
 46.98 tdm
 48.98 bacyril
 56.75 Schmidt
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:14.88 Kenneth Svendson
 2:44.38 qaz
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 9.98 BoBoGuy
 11.81 stevecho816
 11.89 riley
 12.53 XTowncuber
 17.72 Iggy
 24.06 DanpHan
 30.59 MatsBergsten
 40.18 AndersB
 41.94 qaz
 42.42 bacyril
 1:56.68 tdm
 DNF Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 26.39 riley
 34.18 Iggy
 42.68 Tao Yu
 57.10 mycube
 59.73 Roman
 1:09.44 Mikel
 1:13.70 MatsBergsten
 2:08.19 qaz
 DNF tdm
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:35.73 MatsBergsten
13:37.89 qaz
13:52.39 okayama
 DNF Iggy
 DNF mycube
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

 8:39.85 Roman
15:58.98 MatsBergsten
 DNF qaz
 DNF Iggy
 DNF mycube
 DNF Mikel
 DNF okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

10/12 (55:57)  MatsBergsten
9/13 (40:11)  Iggy
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 57.34 bacyril
 2:08.06 DanpHan
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 1:03.15 riley
 1:11.57 mycube
 1:11.77 DanpHan
 1:12.10 Iggy
 1:32.21 yuxuibbs
 1:34.17 bacyril
 1:37.25 qaz
 1:39.98 bh13
 1:43.11 tdm
 2:38.94 Schmidt
 4:08.14 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(5)

 2:55.39 mycube
 3:37.84 bacyril
 3:52.43 yuxuibbs
 4:15.43 qaz
 7:48.63 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(2)

 1.01 yuxuibbs
 3.18 qaz
*Master Magic*(1)

 3.37 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(3)

 19.61 qaz
 19.94 Schmidt
 21.76 bacyril
*Clock*(6)

 8.60 Perff
 8.93 Iggy
 14.76 yuxuibbs
 16.99 bacyril
 20.29 mycube
 22.35 qaz
*Pyraminx*(15)

 3.23 XTowncuber
 4.36 antoineccantin
 4.57 Tim Major
 6.15 bacyril
 6.23 Iggy
 6.69 DanpHan
 7.59 bh13
 9.29 SweetSolver
 9.59 yuxuibbs
 10.13 riley
 10.20 AndersB
 10.79 Dene
 13.92 Schmidt
 14.08 qaz
 39.11 LostGent
*Megaminx*(3)

 1:42.17 bacyril
 1:58.56 Dene
 2:01.60 mycube
*Square-1*(5)

 30.45 Iggy
 35.26 Tim Major
 36.77 Dene
 47.27 bacyril
 3:28.47 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(5)

30 guusrs
33 qaz
34 PM 1729
43 sudarshan
64 DanpHan

*Contest results*

172 Iggy
161 mycube
151 MatsBergsten
145 qaz
142 bacyril
142 riley
118 DanpHan
116 yuxuibbs
107 stevecho816
97 Dene
78 BoBoGuy
77 XTowncuber
64 tdm
63 Tao Yu
63 sudarshan
57 bh13
53 Schmidt
50 AndersB
47 Lapinsavant
27 Kenneth Svendson
26 Roman
26 Mikel
25 Coolster01
25 Kurainu17
24 PaintKiller
23 Tim Major
23 Perff
21 MarcelP
19 SweetSolver
19 LostGent
18 rj
16 antoineccantin
15 guusrs
14 MatejMuzatko
13 PM 1729
12 MasterROBO360
11 okayama
8 steven123505
5 ComputerGuy365


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 5, 2013)

After almost five years of competing every week I'm on the podium for the first time.
If nothing else it proves that diligence is rewarded .


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 5, 2013)

Haha, congrats :tu

I've been cubing for over four years and afaik I've never gotten podium in weekly comp


----------



## Iggy (Nov 5, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> After almost five years of competing every week I'm on the podium for the first time.
> If nothing else it proves that diligence is rewarded .



Well done!

And lol I can't believe I won, I failed almost all my solves


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 5, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> After almost five years of competing every week I'm on the podium for the first time.
> If nothing else it proves that diligence is rewarded .



Wow, congratulations, Mats!

I wish I could compete at full effort again; I just don't have the time. This week I didn't compete at 5BLD because I used what little free time I had to do the negative time solve contest (successful 7BLD in -17:02) (your 7BLD attempt was almost as fast as mine!).


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 5, 2013)

My fewest moves was so pro.
Not really.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 6, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I used what little free time I had to do the *negative time solve contest* (successful 7BLD in -17:02)



What is that?


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 6, 2013)

When the clock is set for winter time you have one "free" hour. So if you solve a cube in 30sec then your time will be (minus)-59:30.xx
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?44356-Negative-Time-Solving-Contest-2013


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2013)

The results for this year are here. Such fun - some really creative attempts this year.

I was tempted to post my video to the UWR thread.


----------



## Jcpopp (Nov 8, 2013)

My times were 32.01, 28.55, 24.88, 35.76, and 37.83. My average was 32.11. I think I did very good because my average is usually around 35-37. I think I need to improve my f2l... does anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------

